

Trigger warning: debug Backbone with TriggerHappy - drwrchrds
https://github.com/drwrchrds/backbone.TriggerHappy/

======
jeffnv
Awesome! I have spent days wondering which events were called! Definitely
useful for debugging.

~~~
w1zeman1p
Super helpful to know whats firing when.

